# See if you can do this?



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

_No way i could haha_

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=123081601057839


----------



## GDAD (Aug 18, 2013)

Jilly; that exhausted me, I noticed one of the blokes in the audience closed his eyes and shook his head too.mg:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

_I agree Gdad, i loved it when he came on stage walking like a spider_


----------



## Phantom (Aug 18, 2013)

Well thats one bloke that could kiss his a**s* goodbye


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 18, 2013)

That made my old arthritic bones hurt just watching him..amazing that a human body could be so flexible.


----------



## Anne (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd be afraid I'd get stuck in one of those positions!!!!!   Imagine the embarrassment going to ER like that!!  :stupid:   :rofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2013)

See if you can do this?   ..... NO, I can't.  :eek1:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 18, 2013)

The only position I've been in that comes remotely close to that is having my head up my *** a few times...luckily, I was able to extract it without medical intervention.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 19, 2013)

.

That was an amazing presentation

Contortionists have unusual natural flexibility.

They put themselves through intense and painful training to gain this flexibility.
.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 19, 2013)

What is he going to be like when he reaches our age ????


----------



## Archer (Aug 19, 2013)

I still have a tennis racquet stuck around my waist from ten years ago...that's as far as I could get it...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 19, 2013)

Phantom said:


> What is he going to be like when he reaches our age ????



I think he's going to be in a world of hurt!


----------

